# Knockoff THREAD about yeti coolers....Hey Igloo, WHY?!?!



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

I read pretty much every post about Yeti v. Igloo on 2cool including the latest 10 page thread going on now. 
For several different reasons, I really wanted a couple different size Yeti's for the beach house and boat and still dont own one....but still want one. Cost is just over the top for reasonable measures.

Sooo, why the H$LL can't Igloo get a clue and make a "premium" type of "knockoff" Yeti for half (or less) the price??

*C'mon Igloo get on board, man!! :headknock*

Hey Igloo, how 'bout.......Good stainless, piano type hinges or rod type hinges (like yeti)? Solid latch mechanism? Different color offerings...not just white and dark, dark green (oh, and powder blue)? Solid lid that can be a cast platform for a big boy? Maybe even bury a reflective thermal liner in the shell?

With Igloo's volume, they could do this for a decent "premium" price WAY less than the other guy!
I'd pay it in a heartbeat...and I bet a bunch of other people would too

......and Igloo is based HERE on the Gulf Coast!

Makes me want to start my own cooler company.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Love IGLOO But..........*

Just bought their 128 qt "marine" ice chest for 219.00 at Bass Pro (noone else sells them other than West Marine). So........I don't think they can make a Yeti knock off for half the price when they already sell their marine version for half the price.

Cant understand how a regular 120 qt igloo costs $50-$70 but the "Marine" version costs $150 more.

Had to buy the 128 marine because it is the only version with a square lid and thats what I needed for my seat cusion to fit. Another frustration with Igloo.........going to rounded lids rather than keeping square or vice versa in the 120 qt. range. Can't understand why.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeti is made near Austin I will never by another ice chest, I own 3 Yeti's. With that said if you are buying a beer cooler don't buy a Yeti they are not made for that. You have to cool the chest down the night before you even use it just through a bag of ice in the cooler to bring the temp down then fill with ice the next day. I can keep 80 pounds of ice frozen for 5 days as long as you follow how to use the Yeti it will be great I also hunt in Cotulla I never have a problem with dust in my chest when going into my ranch cant' say the same for my friends that folllow me in with there Igloo in the bed of there trucks. That is just my 2 cents for what it is worth


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i bought a 162 marine igloo 2 summers years ago, the lid never sealed flat and has gotten worse to the point that the corners won't lay flat and leaks cold out.

I called Igloo and they referred me to their warranty outfit in the North east, who wanted the cooler up there for inspection...............ship a 162 ? seriously ? to like New Jersey ?

so i take it to Katy 4 times, guess what ? no stinkin lids available at the mfg. plant ?

so, i'm in Miami at the boat show and see the igloo booth, the rep there says hey, I'm from Katy *and I will fix you up personally* and took down all my phone #'s..................still no call back..2 mo.s later

i now have a $270 dry box


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> i bought a 162 marine igloo 2 summers years ago, the lid never sealed flat and has gotten worse to the point that the corners won't lay flat and leaks cold out.
> 
> I called Igloo and they referred me to their warranty outfit in the North east, who wanted the cooler up there for inspection...............ship a 162 ? seriously ? to like New Jersey ?
> 
> ...


Lug that DRY BOX with you to the next NEAREST show they will have a booth at a and they will give you 20 "Dry Boxes " to get it outta site in a heart beat! Rubber maid had the best coolers for the buck back in the day...someone should pick up that molded handle line and bring it back!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Normal Igloos*

This will give you some idea of the luck I've had with the less expensive coolers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

rubbermaid bought out the old Gott coolers

i think gandrmtn has the one with the molded handles


----------

